# Prof. Dr. John Carrick



## JonathonHunt (Jun 21, 2004)

I just wondered if anyone had heard of Professor John Carrick of the Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary. He is an OPC minister.

He is English, and has roots in Cheltenham.

Anyway, he preached for us yesterday, morning and evening. In the morning, in just over an hour, he surveyed the doctrine of Justification by Faith, refuting Auburn, New Perspectivism and more. In the evening, he preached on the unique joining of Mercy and Justice at Calvary. Deep, profound stuff. I don't know how much some folks got from it - I certainly was richly fed, but then I am a seminary student and used to the long words!

Jonathan


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 21, 2004)

*Just a thought or two*

Dr. Carrick was a prof. of mine. A very good man in and out of the pulpit. I think the classes he taught must have had an &quot;English&quot; flavor to them, at least insofar as they had a different &quot;feel&quot; to them from other classes taught by typical American teachers. (I will always think of them that way, unless I visit Oxford myself someday and find it different). His Bachelors and Masters degrees are from Oxford. I don't know if he was degreed in theology anywhere before his Westminster (California) D.Min., though he was associated with Lloyd-Jones and his work in England when he was younger. 

Dr. Carrick teaches homiletics at GPTS, among other things. His book on preaching is a good buy (from Banner of Truth, [i:ef4c5d9fa3]The Imperative of Preaching).[/i:ef4c5d9fa3] At one point in the book he takes on radical (anti-application) redemptive-historical preaching. He has filled the pulpit many times in the local OPC church, especially when we were without a pastor. He often preaches in PCA and OPC pulpits.

If you were really fed spiritually, Jonathan, then I doubt not that others were also ministered to by the same Spirit, on every level of theological maturity. Such is the Spirit-led ministry.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 21, 2004)

I have his book on Preaching though I have only read a little yet. I heard him preach at the Greenville Conference last March. It was an excellent sermon on the same topic, justification. :thumbup:


----------

